# So the carputer is on the way...



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

decided to ditch the 9860 - sold to a friend. I was contemplating the iva-w200 double-din screen model for $700, however, I couldn't see justifying several hundred of dollars more for navigation and gps in the future. Plus, it wouldn't be able support a usb hard drive or any other really good features. I got to thinking, and pulling some of my pc shop strings, I have built a base unit that will perform the same functions as the iva-w200 at the same price, but a LOT cooler.
a via itx 800hmz mobo
512mb ram ddr
80gb notebook hard drive
7" lilliput touch screen
HDA x-plosion sound card with toslink output
And I'll be picking up the Rux-c701 controller tomorrow, hopefully.
Also, a USB GPS antenna will be in next week as well as the hqct-i usb am/fm tuner.
The whole unit will probably be running roadrunner.
fun


----------



## rallysmurf (May 24, 2004)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

can't wait to see it in. i am workign on one myself.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (rallysmurf)*

making the temporary baffle. I don't have a stock radio to mold yet and the snap in-molds aren't ready yet and I don't have a radio, so I do what I must.
A couple minutes of router action gives me this:



























_Modified by pwnt by pat at 2:07 PM 1-28-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

and after a little bit of sanding:


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

hey pat, what do you have in your trunk right now? I was just thinking about it this morning. You change it up enough that I cant remember what you got now.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

Just got called in to work early which sucks
























don't mock the kittie sheets. They kick ass.


----------



## rallysmurf (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

looks good.
i hate to loose the great cup holder.
without moving the air/heat i don't
see any way of doing it.
don't you hate the rubber coating on that
piece!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (rallysmurf)*

A., I have in my trunk at the present time:
2x beals 8" drivers
h701 processor
2x 604 amps.
In my garage I have a SI mag 15, awaiting a spare $20 for a temp box (LOL)
In my room I have:
2x adire sf7 drivers to be mated to the doors for sub-bass duties
ss 1002 for the mag.
And spewn around my house is about five projects anywhere from 10% to 90% done.
Rally:
You can still use the cupholders with this...
Or you can get the dash with the cup holders by the e-brake


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Well, the wood decided to go all whacky on me... It wasn't like that when I went to work yesterday. thanks...








I decided lets do this and lets do it right. I'm making a perminate baffle that will snap in place using the tabs from a dash-pocket mount-in kit. The bezel will be fused to the climate control pannel for a seamless finish between the two pieces. Sorry for the semi-crappy pics. The camera I have is like 2mp and doens't respond to glare properly.
How things look as is:
















nasty.
but check this out. See these cast lines halfway up the walls?:








They look to be the proper height. Shall we find out?
































looks good to me









drat. Foiled again:
























(yes, I realize that it's upside-down in the last pic. I was deciding on how to mold the bezel in)
My batteries died and I'm waiting for them to charge, but I have the plastic gap-filling epoxy on. It should be ready to start sanding in a couple of minutes








got 'er charged up for one last pic. looks better in person










_Modified by pwnt by pat at 9:08 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

yeah, BTW, wood warps. especially thin woods.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (afinley)*

Yeah, I knew it did. I had it bent straight and it was fine for a good 12 hours... Then it warped over the next 8. Oh well.
Cleaned and slightly trimmed:









Screen mounted and test-fit:
























Some more test fitting:
























And round two:











_Modified by pwnt by pat at 10:34 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

After some trimming with an x-acto knife and dremmel, I have this to work with:
































To be honest, I was a little nervous about this project, the molding. I've never done this before but after seeing how it's turning out, my confidence is much boosted.
Tomorrow night comes the bondo and install. There it will sit while I work on putting the PC together. I want this "installed" in the next couple of days. I can wait to paint until I have the install "done".
I need to find that dang cd-changer mounting bracket, though. I won't be able to mount the pc without it.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 12:30 AM 1-30-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

suprised there isn't any more responses... then again I did start posting pics like what, like 9pm?


----------



## DaveMeacham (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I'll post haha. Looking good so far, I'm just watcching/waiting to see how it's going to turn out. Good work.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

much like celery, im just stalking. waiting to see how it turns out. there is someone in town rigging a mac mini into thier g60, and im doing a compare and contrast.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (afinley)*

hopefully that lilliput screen gives you more love than the cheapo i got from parts express. i had it mounted all nice nice and after one cold morning it wouldn't turn on again. oh well. it's looking good on the molding of screen into the center console. are you going to paint it flat black to blend in with the rest of the interior?


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (sirswank)*

Looking really good, Pat! Just remember that install is 5%, functionality is 95%.








I'm curious to see how it turns out, so keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Ryan Sickles)*

sirswank, Actually, I'm thinking of leaving it the way it is with the white epoxy and whatever color my rage filler turns out to be. That or zebra striped.

_Quote, originally posted by *Ryan Sickles* »_Looking really good, Pat! Just remember that install is 5%, functionality is 95%.








I'm curious to see how it turns out, so keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, the pc should definitely kick the functionally part in the butt. I need to find a c701 controller though. I don't want to ebay for like $250. There's an auction for a h701 and controller which I'd jump on 'cause my buddy wants the processor, but he doesn't want it right now...


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_sirswank, Actually, I'm thinking of leaving it the way it is with the white epoxy and whatever color my rage filler turns out to be. That or zebra striped

ha ha....jerk
i didn't know if you had plans to put a woodgrain or brushed aluminum finish on it. or colormatch it to your car. y'know.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (sirswank)*

I'll probably just hit it with some dark gray or black flat spray. Get it looking something close to the stock plastic. I am eventually going to paint some of the interior pieces silver using fusion spray, so it'll probably turn silver eventually.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Anyone know how to take the wiper control arm off? I am going to try and fit a mouse scroll-wheel to the end of one similar to an install in a R32 that had two buttons there.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Nice work cant wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_Anyone know how to take the wiper control arm off? I am going to try and fit a mouse scroll-wheel to the end of one similar to an install in a R32 that had two buttons there.

Check PM...


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Ryan Sickles)*

In about two minutes - the rage is hitting the green stage. We'll get to see a semi-completed pic in a few


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

I have a lot more sanding to do, as the primer exposed (can't tell from the glare)
























My faithful helpers. The pop can is for size compairison
























But at least you can get a good idea of the final product now.

edit:
Rage Gold is the best body filler: period. Its sands like chalk, not like putty. Bondo filler is clay based, making it clump and not-smoothe.

edit2: where's the guy that tells me not to quit my day jobs?


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 11:22 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Round two of primer:


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

one last pic for the night. Primer shows me where I need to work more. Apparently 40 grit didn't cut it


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

its gonna be hot


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (afinley)*

got any pics of the mac in the g60?
Think it'll compair?







Not bad for a first timer, I'd say.
I am mucho excited to be working on this. Like woah. I'm putting off the gym for this. damn new years resolutions getting in the way of my carpc.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

i'll get pics next weekend, and no, yours is a way better install. the guy works in a car audio shop, but its just sales, not installs. he pretty much just wanted to get a pc in there.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

I got two layers of black, thinking, "Meh, I'll live with it until I finish it" Well, I decided against that and had a nice paint-thinner bath. I hit it with what I hope is the last coat of rage. It's sitting with primer coat 1 right now.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

I'm sure you guys will like these pics for sure
























There's a couple pinholes that need addressed - you just can't see 'cause the lighting sucks.
The box measures 10 3/8" long, 3-3.5" high, and 6.75 deep:

































I'm obviously disappointed this isn't done yet but it will be this weekend, hopefully


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

that is a damn good match for your dash! if its got pinholes its got pinholes, but from here it looks fantastic.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (afinley)*

Would you believe it's a $1 can of flat black spray paint and no clear?


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_Would you believe it's a $1 can of flat black spray paint and no clear?

funny how it works out like that. 
the $0.98 can of paint from wal-mart works wonders.


----------



## slicecom (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (sirswank)*

Just found this thread. Great job! Looks incredible so far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (slicecom)*

looks sweet cant wait to see it lit up


----------



## Trititan (May 18, 2006)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

alright another car pc fan, i finished mine a few weeks ago. you are posting in a simmilar way i did it, although with some differant methods
check mine out, let me know what you think, ill be able to help u with any questions you have
http://www.mp3car.com/vbulleti...93136
can also look at my homepage


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (Trititan)*

Hey, I was actually using yours as a base reference when I started molding my screen








I'll be posting this build log on mp3car when complete. I'll be finished tomorrow with all of the construction, I hope. I have about four hours between jobs which should be plenty of time. 
The only thing is I don't have my hqct yet. I just had the funds to order it from Belgum today (around $30 less than mp3car.com), I need to see if I can find a 10' motorolla antenna cable. Crutchfield has 'em but I'd like to pick it up local if I can, get it and all the cables ran. That and I'm waiting on the usb gps, bluetooth, and wireless, however, they're all just usb-key type items. Last but not least, a serial vagcom. I am TRYING to find a used one before new but alas, it seems hopeless.
But as far as things go, this weekend, I'll have mp3 and some avi files to work with. Everything else will come as it does.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

Ok, some more pics. This time, the case construction.
You'll see a large open space in front of the hard drive. That'll be for the am/fm tuner when it arrives from belgum.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

Some more pics and I'm off to my second job. More pics tonight around 1am.
























































These are the "snaps" from a dash kit (the pocket):


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

its 1am, where is your carputer at?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (afinley)*

It's late. I had a bad day. Leave me alone. I lost my cell phone too.
Sine I promised more pics:
Tomorrow I'll have the box in, as long as everything goes well.
I decided to say "**** it" to getting the paint fixed until later. I just want some music. It's been a week without a head unit.
I also got quoted 1-4 weeks ship time for the am/fm tuner. At least the bluetooth and GPS are on the way now.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

sorry to hear it, i was looking forward to a finished install


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (afinley)*

Well, It's going to be a "little bit" before a "finished install" as parts are still being shipped from all over the world. Nothing I can do to avoid that. Although, I _may_ fix the paint tomorrow. I'm getting up at 8 and will have 8 hours until I have to go in to work. It's just a real pita to sand and paint and sand and paint although inbetween coats, I _could_ start wiring the car up.
Hey, question for you. I "assume" you do computers too? If so, know any way to ghost/clone a *.vhd to a hard drive or would norton ghost (windows based version) be able to clone the virtual pc c: drive across a network? I've set up a virtual PC to get the carpc set up how I want it and now am wracking my brain trying to figure out how to copy the drive over.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

to be honest i administer networks for a living, so it isnt something i run across at work, however:
you can use norton to mount the image to your carputer drive, but youll have to hook the drive physically to the computer in the house. and once youre done, youll probably have to run some repair installs to sort through the conflicts after the system hardware changes.
the internet said it so it has to be true.
i always clone from a hotswap bay, and i doubt that you can mount a drive over a network, because as soon as it starts you'll lose your carputers network drivers.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (afinley)*

Well, what I mean is virtual pc doesn't show you the "virtual" hard drive in my computer. In order to copy files from one computer you have to enable file sharing and copy over the virtual network. I'd either have to make an image across the network or install it once on the virtual pc to image and then again on my desktop to clone to the laptop drive.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

yeah from what i read, and this is the way i do it, except i dont use VPC, is that you just physically install your carputer drive in your home pc, and use norton ghost to actually mount the entire vhd file onto the carputer drive.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (afinley)*

It didn't like it, which isn't a problem as I can always just copy the config files.
What I got done today:
-Fudged up the paint by giving a "perfect finish" another shot. Now it's worse than before but I'm slowly ironing it out. Should be good to go by tomorrow morning.
-Painted the outside of the carpc black. It's going to be silver to match the h701 but black is better than wood. The inside will be finished when I get the am/fm tuner and finish making the insides
-Installed a main remote relay. mounted it to part of the main fuse distrobution center under the dash. From it the remote line AND screen draws power.
-"hotwired" my screen to "always on when power on". I did this by soldering a wire jumper around the power switch. Granted, menu features don't work when doing this but who needs that. Plus the remote works, as well as basic screen functionality.
-"Temporarily" ran the wires for the screen. It's fed through the dash like my old set was, however I didn't have any zip ties so it's not "official"
Things I need to do:
-finish smoothing out paint on console
-mount carpc into fender well area
-buy and mount a rux-c701 - somewhere. I'm thinking on the sunroof motor cover.
-Buy 90 degree toslink adapters, and pick up the 90 degree vga cable from work tomorrow
(later)-mount am/fm tuner and purchase a LONG motorolla antenna cable extender.
Gonna go work in a couple minutes here.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

i think you should hide the rux. once you have it setup how often will you need to adjust?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (afinley)*

Very true. I just have to find a convenient place. I don't have a center glove compartmnet though.
Mounting components to the pc



































_Modified by pwnt by pat at 12:19 AM 2-5-2007_


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

how wide is the ashtray?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (afinley)*

No ash tray. No center console - have to look elsewhere.
I droped the PC in the car and the PSU lights up, but no power. It was too late to play with it. It takes roughly 30 seconds to pull out and 15 minutes to put in. The ram and sound card has to come out to get the mounting bolts in. Oh well.
No pics 'cause the batteries died. Oh well. At least at work I can prep the OS on the drive at work.


----------



## Trititan (May 18, 2006)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

are you able to connect all the cabels and still close the door? cause i have mine mounted the other way, and it barely fits, and i have no cabels blocking the door


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (Trititan)*

Got pics? Mine will fit but I'll have to use 90* elbows on the toslink and vga.


----------



## Trititan (May 18, 2006)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

i have my mobo where the amp goes, and the cables are pointed down, not out


----------



## rallysmurf (May 24, 2004)

you usinf double sided tape for mounting? 
good idea


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (Trititan)*

rallysmurf, Not only does it hold well enough to keep things from moving, it doesn't require any drilling or aligning, takes less space, dampens vibrations, and is $2.50 a roll








Trititan: ah. I don't have enough room for the connections to point down.


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_rallysmurf, Not only does it hold well enough to keep things from moving, it doesn't require any drilling or aligning, takes less space, dampens vibrations, and is $2.50 a roll









I used it on my HU & EQ...works great.

So dare I say it, but have you thought about the scrolling wheel anymore on the windsheild wiper lever?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (Ryan Sickles)*

Yeah, I had thought about doing that for the volume using mousevol or some software that converts the signal into controlling main volume...
Well, I started playing with centrafuse and love it. I think I'll be using it instead of just a base desktop and it has volume controls built in, so no need for the scroll wheel. I wouldn't want to use mine anyway. I'd want to get an old one to practice on anyway.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

just get a pot in the signal line. you can pick your own slope.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (afinley)*

impossible with toslink


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

whoops.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (afinley)*

Anyone else hate how the images have to re-load every time you view the page?

I got the not-powering on issue solved. I had the power switch wired backwards.... lawl.
I have all 6700 songs and about 2-dozen movies loaded on the pc. I'm making some final tweaks and then she's going in - tonight. 
I'm charging up the batteries for the camera as I speak.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

i am always so happy when the threads make it onto new pages so all the pics dont have to load.
that said, i cant wait for more pics.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

The screen, glued together and glue on all the ribbons:
















Mounted with the VERY temporary runs of wire - got more stuff to install in the pc:








Testing the Switched monitor power soldering job I did:
































And she runs!
























And a very crappy 11mb file showing operation:

A couple notes:
-I had to hold the screen and camera and operate the pc at the same time so the camera work isn't fantastic
-because of the angle of holding some screens don't show right
-the camera isn't great so quality is lacking
-Booting from hibernation is slow because it's the first time the computer was booting from hibernation
-a high quality DVD rip was running in the background slowing things down. I need to compress the vid files to make 'em faster
-With no strong support behind the screen, sometimes the presses don't work
-you can see me getting frustrated with the toutchscreen in xp. Buttons are just too small. You can make them bigger but no reason to, really.

_Modified by pwnt by pat at 2:12 AM 2-7-2007_


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 2:14 AM 2-7-2007_


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

that is hot! you might, might, want adapters for your video connectors. how much did you get the screen for? I wish i had triple din in my dash so i could do both a carpc and my HU...
tips:
in XP you can auto-logon if there is just one user, so you can lose that screen
you may want a different keyboard
http://www.tigerdirect.com/app...d=533
let me look in my xp book about fast loading, because i could get xp to come in a bit slower than my tv before i upgraded, and i really cant fool around with it now to remember what i did, but its do able.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (afinley)*

that is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif how much did you have to pay?no cds for you huh


----------



## deadeye (Jan 6, 2006)

Love car PC installs.
Here is my one








http://us.ssw.com.au/daniel/Home/Car/Carputa.aspx


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (afinley)*

Afinley, I will have 90* adapters on the way. There's enough room for the door to close with the 90's. I picked up a 90* vga cable from work, but have to wait for the male-male adapter.
I have the carputer set to autologin using the control userpasswords2 feature, however, I didn't set the auto-login from hibernation yet. I didn't think about it until it happened.
As for the keyboard, non is necessary







The only reason I had it there was to help install the touch screen software. The front-end software is fully ran via touch screen. If I do ever find a need for one, I will get a bluetooth wireless keyboard and fold 'er up and put 'er in the glove box.
For xp, there are a LOT of ways to get it sped up, I haven't done any yet. Not even a defrag. Once I get the last of the hardware (bluetooth, 802.11g, am/fm tuner, I will turn shell control over to the centrafuse software. 
It's a lot of fun








BIGNICKSGTIS420,
Total for all parts, materials, paint, and whatnot puts me right near a grand. That figure includes the c701 controller I have yet to buy.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

just got the gps in. I'm working on the frame tonight - hopefully will have the dash-cage installed tonight too.


----------



## ahsm (Jan 9, 2007)

That is awesome. Great job on the painting/installing, all that. I just might do this to my mk3


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (ahsm)*

thank you. The paint really got screwed up. I stripped it to try and fix the bubbles, twice. I picked up a new can of spray and it ruined a LOT of work so right now it's sitting in a paint stripper bath. I'll be trying again later tonight.
I'm also going to be working on custom usb/cat5 cables, and some other things. I also purchased a new motherboard and processor today too. This one lags a little bit when playing videos when using a front end. I've done all the tweaks I can. I'll be going to a processor that's 2 watts cooler and 3x faster








Oh, and the volume wheel on the windshield wiper lever may make it's way into the project again









_Modified by pwnt by pat at 5:26 PM 2-8-2007_


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 5:26 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## ahsm (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey, just wondering, any updates?


_Modified by ahsm at 1:17 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (ahsm)*

paint is being a tool. I got the new motherboard installed at work today, and am in the process of getting 'er hooked up and reconfigured. 
Paint is still sucking. I should have said good enough was good enough.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

a lot of rattle can paints have a short timeframe for recoats when you first paint ,then you usually have to wait several days to recoat.
If you don't wait the paint can react adversely http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
a lot of Krylon products have no window and can be recoated anytime.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (VWsEatRice)*

Yeah, I know about that. The stuff I'm using has a recoat time of 4 hours.
But, I hate paint so much I'm outsourcing the painting to a friend of mine. It'll be done by monday 'cause I told him if he get's it painted perfect by monday I'd put his sound deadener in








If I ever do any kind of custom work for money, I'm definitely not doing the paint work. I hate it so much. I used to be great at it but meh, fabricating is where I'm at now.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Some more updates. Small, but oh so important. Oh and I appologize for the EXTREMELE crappy close-up pics. You should get the idea, though.
So, when the carpc is mounted in the car, the door closes all the way, however, when the power cord for the powersupply is plugged in, no dice. when usb is plugged in, no dice. I also hinted on the sluggishness of my machine because of the powerful soundcard I have... well....








That's supposed to show me cutting into my $85 powersupply.
And here's some of my awesome soldering/custom work








































It was impossible to get it straight up and down, though. Too bad.
And the usb. You can't tell but there's SIX usb ports there. All will be used:
















And the new motherboard:








The software is all installed and tested and working incredibly well. Saturday the pc will go back in the car. I also have a rux-c701 sitting here on my bed. The pannel should be painted by monday. Completion in the next few days.
Stay tuned.



_Modified by pwnt by pat at 1:25 AM 2-16-2007_


----------



## Mill3niumThr33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

What mobo did you get? 
I am currently building mine. Not sure if its going to work out but its a generic mini atx board, semperon 2800 64, 1 gb buffalo 3700, raptor 74gb, and antec 330. I am trying to decide which screen. I think I will end up with a Lilliput 619 touchscreen. I've got a 400watt [800 peak] inverter to run it all. I'm going to use this system for now but I am sure I will end up with a mini itx system because of the size and psu integration. I wish they would come out with a mini itx 64bit system.
Do you surf mp3car.com much?
Edit - Just saw you got the 619...how do you like it? Does it fit well with the dash?


_Modified by Mill3niumThr33 at 10:58 PM 2-15-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Mill3niumThr33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mill3niumThr33* »_What mobo did you get? 
I am currently building mine. Not sure if its going to work out but its a generic mini atx board, semperon 2800 64, 1 gb buffalo 3700, raptor 74gb, and antec 330. I am trying to decide which screen. I think I will end up with a Lilliput 619 touchscreen. I've got a 400watt [800 peak] inverter to run it all. I'm going to use this system for now but I am sure I will end up with a mini itx system because of the size and psu integration. I wish they would come out with a mini itx 64bit system.
Do you surf mp3car.com much?
Edit - Just saw you got the 619...how do you like it? Does it fit well with the dash?

_Modified by Mill3niumThr33 at 10:58 PM 2-15-2007_

Well, I had the via C3 8000, and 10000 and Jetway amd Geode board. Wit the Azuntec soundcard, only the Geode system has been fast enough to restore from hibernate quickly, play videos, and launch iGuidance without lagging and my soundcard.
I think your planned system is way overkill. You're going to have a lot of system noise and heat. You need very little actual processing power. You also have to remember that the more ram you have, the longer the system will take to enter and exit hibernation.
As for the 619, it's not a bad unit but quality is a little lacking. The xeneric screen is supposed to be THE screen for in-car pc. I can't complain. As long as you are gentle, you should be fine. You'll also have to do custom work with the dash as it seems the snap-in bezel has been in "production/R/D" for like two years"
Also, 64-bit is useless in the in-car enviroment. Heck, it's useless on the desktop enviroment as well.
mp3car has some great info, it's just often very slow.
One more very sexy pic:


----------



## Mill3niumThr33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Yep its overkill but its built from spare parts I had and a 30 dollar mobo







Where are you doing most of your shopping for the system?


_Modified by Mill3niumThr33 at 12:35 AM 2-16-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

Ha, if it cost you maybe $50 then it's not bad. Plus you can get some 115v outlets in the car mounted up front too.
Here's a breakdown of what and where I bought the system:
Hard drive - $60 - 80gb notebook ide drive - through work
Ram - $40 - 512mb ddr266 - through work
notebook-to-ide adapter $6 - through work (I bought two, so $3 a piece)
Motherboard - $169 with $30 mail in rebate - http://www.newegg.com
PSU - $85 Opus Smart 120w - http://www.mp3car.com
Optical drive - $free - dead-machine pull from work. CD-RW/dvd rom.
Touch screen - $265 shipped - lilliput direct through ebay
USB AM/FM tuner - $155 shipped with the adapter cable - http://www.xtronic.be (belgum)
USB Bluetooth - $10 shipped - ebay
USB wireless - not ordered, no more than $20 shipped - ebay
GPS - GR-253 (I think) - $65 shipped - Ebay, GPS4us I think is the sellers name
Sound card - Azuntech HDA - $85 - newegg
RUX-c701 - $160 shipped - used at caraudio.com
wood, paint, filler, epoxy - $10 total - lowes
Total, not including vagcom, and a third usb device which I can't remember:
$1100 - too much...heh
edit: oh yeah, usb extension cables, vga extension cables, another $10 through my place of emplyment.
_Modified by pwnt by pat at 1:47 PM 2-16-2007_


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 1:48 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## Mill3niumThr33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Nice setup, I do most of my shopping through newegg as well. Getting some stuff from mp3car as well. Look forward to seeing your setup...setup haha


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Mill3niumThr33)*

Ah, but if you look through, the only thing you don't "see" is a painted bezel


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

This is a wiring nightmare. Pics after I get off of work tonight.
















The only wires coming out of the face of the computer are the monitor cable. Everything else exits the back of the computer. It looks not too bad. But there's just so many wires. That and the ram on the new mobo is closer to the mounting hole so I had to pop the ram out of the computer, mount the pc, then put the ram back in... pita


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 11:21 PM 2-18-2007_


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

looking good man, real good. Im eventually doing something somewhat similar but yet alot different. I can feel your pain with all that wiring. Good job tho!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (xXGti2006Xx)*

give me 20 minutes or so. you'll see....


----------



## Project A2 JTA (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_This is a wiring nightmare. Pics after I get off of work tonight.
















_Modified by pwnt by pat at 11:21 PM 2-18-2007_

Gotta love that kitchen table workspace!







i do the same thing


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Project A2 JTA)*

You can't trust anyone to do anything for you but yourself... no charged batteries.


_Quote, originally posted by *Project A2 JTA* »_Gotta love that kitchen table workspace!







i do the same thing









You should see the rest of the house. My family LOVES it...

Here's what I could get with what little battery power I had.
























any nothing is plugged in except the ground and remote to the processor and computer. The +12v isn't hooked up to the relay since I rewired it today.
In case I forgot to mention it, I took the monitor off of switched power from under the dash and am now running it on a reglated 12v line from the power supply. Should be a little safer, plus the screen will stay on to show the progress of the entering hibernation stage.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 1:07 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

so maybe by this weekend?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (afinley)*

I'll be working on it every night I have a chance. I'm really hoping my buddy get's paint done in the next couple days. I told him if he had it done by tomorrow I'd install his sound deadener in his doors for free







.
He said he got started today.
It's not that the wiring is complex or anything. It's just tedious. I still have to find me an optical 90* bend. I forgot to order one online and maybe they'll have 'em locally - radioshack.
From the back of the car perspective, all I have to do put the sound card in, fish the ai-net cable through, and put the trim pannels on - about 5 minutes.
From the mid-car perspective, I need to get a 4ft F-F vga cable and zip-tie and run the cables to the front of the car, about 20 minutes.
From the front of the car, I have to attach the +12v relay wire, fish the monitor power through the dash, and put the screen in the dash. That's about 15 minutes total just for the front of the car.
I have another box build for the customer coming up this week, so I'll be getting carpet in for my amprack and finishing that (short of a second distro, need to wait till after the GF leaves town to see how funds are). 
I have all the materials to finish the aperodic chamber build for my mag, fiberglass sitting in my car. The box is completely cut and "assembled". Sides need glued to the tops and bottoms, AP chamber needs glassed (but it's cut and ready to glass), and that's that.
All in all, things should be falling in to place very quickly now. I wanted to get some work done tonight, as I got home from work at 11:30, but my relationship is more important than my car and I'm too exhausted to do it now - plus I have to be up at 8am tomorrow.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_my relationship is more important than my car.


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (afinley)*

Looks great, you should pick up one of those PDA pen sticks for going around the folders and what not. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Splisks)*

I have one, came with the screen








Actually, it's a PITA to use, or will be, in the car. Plus, if you saw the little movie, the software I'm running for a front end has very large buttons... heh


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

ya saw that, but it looked like you had trouble around windows though. either way, since you got it then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Splisks)*

So an hour and a half later, the wiring is almost done. I took my time and did it to the best of my abilities.
The trunk right now:
















before:








after:
































































Just about everything up to the b-pillar is done. Of course, it'll all change when I add more usb devices but it's laid out well enough that chaning will be a breeze.
I don't know where I'm going to put the c-701 so for now I ran the wire up to the cockpit area


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

looking really good!
what glue did you use for the 'puter box? it must be pretty strong to hold those "shelves" without verticle support.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (sirswank)*

The wood weights about as much as Balsa wood, but is a good bit stronger as it's ply, not pulp. The glue I used was tightbond II. The bond is stronger than the wood


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Well, about $85 down the drain on some cables.
2x 90 degree toslink adapters
1m toslink cable
3' vga extension cable
f-f vga gender changer
120" motorolla antenna extension cable (from the front of the car to the back where the am/fm tuner will be.
4 sets of KnuKonceptz 6ft Klarity RCA's.
I'm making sure that when I get my am/fm tuner, I'll be ready to completely finish the trunk. Now, I have to check my funds and buy a second fused PG distro.
I also have several yards of carpet and a new set of Jasper Jigs coming in. Those things suck and break easy but meh... I need 'em.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 8:26 PM 2-20-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Well, everything seems to be working fine, except for a few things:
1) no sound from the processor to the amplifier. Haven't tested RCAs for signal, nor played with the sound card's settings. the c-701 displays a graphic spectrum to show audio playing. It works...
2) after the re-format, I forgot to install the touch-screen drivers. Oh well.
I don't know how I controlled the h701 before the c-701... it's fantastic.
Pics and videos will come tomorrow.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

sweet, broke 2k views








just got a package, that is all. waiting on 3 more now.









Oh and got the sound part straightened out. The h701 doesn't like a 96khz audio signal. It "accepts" it but doesn't process it right. Switched to 48khz and viola.
Also, the touch controller on my pannel mysteriously died. I have a new one being shipped in. Luckily it was cheap.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 7:35 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## Mill3niumThr33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Your lilliput's touch panel died? Which one did you have again? I am about to order at 619 for my birthday.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Mill3niumThr33)*

Yeah, the usb-id chip thing is kaput. Luckily it's a $50 shipped part. Don't buy a LIL. After buying one, I've found many users run in to MANY problems. Save up an extra $100 and buy the Xenarc. They suppsoedly have the fewest problems.


----------



## Mill3niumThr33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

I also wanted to ask you about taking apart the hatch plastic. Any tips or DIY's you followed? I can't figure out where to start and I'm not a fan of the "pull n' pray" method. I've got a gti and I can't figure out how to get to my rear speakers.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Mill3niumThr33)*

I looked at the pannel and fooled around a little. It wasn't hard to figure out.
Fold down the seats.
There's a screw back by the tail lights, torx. take it out
Open the door or push the carpet out of the way. Put your fingers all the way to the back side of the pannel. Push in and lift. there are three clips that need unhooked. They usually all pop off around the same time. There is also a little "lip" where the screw comes out that might cause a fight. IF you just pull on it, or pull the rear trim out a little bit you'll be okay.
Then, once the pannel is "popped" up, rock it forward lifting the rear. There is a snap at the front that goes straight down. If you lift the rear and push the rear forward, it will unhook and pop straight out.
To put it back in, just do the reverse, except give it a little hit on the top of the pannel at the snaps.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Hey Pat just wanted to say nice work so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , Custom and building to what you want is always more work and money than planned. I too am getting close to finishing my audio build and it has taken forever. And that is just ther stereo, no carputer. I really like to take my time and not rush anything.


_Modified by Non_Affiliated at 6:56 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

Yeah man. Little costs that kill. $10 here, $15 there. $45 here AND there.... heh. At least I'll get what I want and have it do what I want.
It was great just sitting in the car for $20 listening to some music.
just got told the pannel should be completely painted ready to install tomorrow. Good news, except I'll be waiting on the touch usb controller now... hah


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 10:16 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

We have some new carpc threads, so I'm just bumping this up I'll get more pics in the next day or so. I have the amprack almost completely carpeted, as well as the AP sub box about half done.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

So I have a couple questions on this -- 
-You have that fancy sound card but are using SPDIF out to a DSP it seems, why bother with an expensive sound card unless you are going to use the nice DAC's on it? In winxp you can do kernel streaming or use ASIO mode and get "bit perfect" playback on any soundcard with SPDIF out. 
I am just curious though because at this point I am thinking of doing vista on my carpc instead of XP so I dont have to deal with kmixer and then getting a soundcard with a half decent set of DAC's on it. Although I will probably do that after I get it built, it actually had intel HD audio meaning it supports some fo the cool vista effects you can do on audio. I'm not sure how up to speed you are on the vista audio stack but it is lightyears ahead of the winxp kmixer audio setup, actually designed by audio people, not just software people. 
I hope my lilliput screen holds up, there is actually someone selling MkIV molds on mp3car.com very soon, but I have the newer lili screen which is slightly different dimentions! Oh well, I will figure out something for the LCD mounting...


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I'm using the nice sound card because it IS a nice sound card. The choice of sound card does make a difference, even if you're just outputting a spdif signal. The kernal streaming or ASIO is only using supported cards. Not EVERY spdif soundcard supports both, or either. Also, you have to have a bit-perfect compatible media player, like winamp, which as far as I know, centrafuse isn't. I also am a fan of the sound card on my desktop, and I like the software that comes with it, so the extra little bit of money made it worth it to me. Plus it sounds better than the creative cards








As far as Vista, I feel it has no place in a carpc. I'd rather play with linux and write my own front end than work with vista. The PC's just aren't up to snuff, unless you pick up the latest and greatest and drop a load on hardware. And by the time you have enough ram to properly run vista, you're looking at stupid long post-hibernation times. It all comes down to compromises, like I said in your thread. I'd rather my system run cooler, quieter, faster, and more stable and deal with kmixer (not like the processor doesn't support anything higher than 44k properly anyway) than work with vista. I hate vista. With a passion. (and I AM a computer tech). Plus, the main reason for me going carpc is to hold my mp3's and movies in my car. I can deal with _slightly_, almost-if-not unnoticeable sound degredation for my 7k songs and 3-dozen or so movies. Plus, when under a front-end, you don't notice any of the flashy vista crap anyway.
The mold isn't very hard to make. It's an evenings worth of work, excluding paint. If you look at that mk4 bezel post, it started two years ago. it's very doubtful it'll be done any time soon. You might as well hop on the brushed aluminum kit for like $300 if you have the 20th.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Brushed alu kit? No i dont have 20th but I have always wanted to do to full alu interior anyways.
I know this is a little off topic but vista is actually not nearly the resource hog that pretty much everyone thinks it is. I agree the front end would cover up the prettyness in vista but the onboard intel video wouldnt ruin it very well anyways, and I did only want it for the better sound mixing. Although in all reality the car is about the worst environment possible to get real good sound given all the bg noise so oh well. I am a pretty heavy windows advocate (hey gotta balance out for all the linux zealots







) 
Also I dont care about hibernation times, I am pretty sure that being I will be running a gig, I can do a cold boot faster.







(at least with xp -- I dont know hardly any tricks for vista)
I know the bezel post started 2 years ago but they did update it today saying tehy were getting the masters made and it would be on the mp3car.com store so we shall see. I am not in a huge hurry.
BTW you should checkout foobar for an audio player, it supports ks/asio and is a much more, uh, configurable audio player than winamp. You might like it -- I use it basically exclusively for audio.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

small update:
gps installed:
































works great too!
the screen installed: You notice the white part is part of the screen. I guess it slid down a littlebit and will adjust when the usb touch controller arrives.








The rux:








And the frontend:


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

Really nice, Pat. Love how the a/c cover is now molded into the whole bezel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
If I had an external antenna like that, someone down here in the FLA would try and rip it off...


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

wow, you're definitely the good kind of insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and big kudos for the dash bezel work too, for winging it you did a great job.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (kitty)*

Thanks for the kind words. It won't be as "noticeable" as the bezel, but the best is yet to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*

i've had this bookmarked since you started. along with a few other carputer writeups.
how exactly is your carpc beoing powered on and off? your dc-dc PSU have a 12v switched lead to sense that?
for Vag-Com i will probalby have to make an OBD-II Y-Splitter (i doubt anyone makes an OBD-II-2 way splitter) having one end where the stock port is and the other connected to my vag cable to the carputer.
i am also planning on putting a video capture card in, and making a video cam mount for my seat. i already have desent capture software and hardware, this way i can record right to the carputer!
also i want to incorperate my Ps2, or other console. what exactly did you use to connect your carputer to LCD, pat? any insite into this? i will probalby just go through the capture card.
lasty, would you say that running a 701 controller is the best way to do audio? whats wrong with going from the sound card to say, a monsoon amp with a line converter?


_Modified by frag85 at 9:38 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (frag85)*

The PSU I have has a startup/shutdown controller built in with an accessory wire I ran to key-sense. I have my stereo equipment hooked up to a relay that is enabled by the carpc's psu, so the stereo stays on until the computer is powered down.
For video capture, look to USB webcams. Much cheaper and space is less of an option. True quality isn't going to be that great but the convenience factor is definitely up there.

My carpc screen connects to the PC using a standard monitor cable, VGA. I don't recall if it had composite input or not as I stripped off anything I didn't need. You DON'T want to go through the capture card as most pc-based capture cards run on a 2-3 second delay. That's not good for games at all. You can get composite-vga converters and just make yourself a 2-position switch and when you want to hook up the PSU, flick the switch. Incorporating audio might be a little more difficult but the video aspect isn't that hard.
The h701 is definitely the way to go if you're going to be tuning your stereo. If you just want a carpc, by all means, hook it up to the monsoon amp. You just have to make yourself that special carpc-monsoon coverter box.


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: So the carputer is on the way... (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_For video capture, look to USB webcams. Much cheaper and space is less of an option. True quality isn't going to be that great but the convenience factor is definitely up there.

already have a capture card from an old PC on my hands.

_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_You DON'T want to go through the capture card as most pc-based capture cards run on a 2-3 second delay. That's not good for games at all. 

been doing it for years, its all about the capture software+drivers.







the software i have, there is no noticable delay at all, maybe 100 ms at the most. speaking of which i never reinstalled since my reformat and the purchase of my 42" LCD TV. i used to play my PS2 through my computer since my TV isn't near my modem or router.

_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_
The h701 is definitely the way to go if you're going to be tuning your stereo. If you just want a carpc, by all means, hook it up to the monsoon amp. You just have to make yourself that special carpc-monsoon coverter box.

i'm just going to deal with wireing the sound card to the monsoon amp. the 701 looks AMAZING, but i can't justify that much money for something like that... besides, with the right audio card/drivers/software you can do everything the 701 setup does, and i don't mind doing that because i do it on my computer and any computer i build for a friend. on my creative card i can adjust all the same perameters as the 701, delay per speaker, distance per speaker, EQ isn't quite 31 bands, thats just CRAZY! but super sweet. although i think i'd get a different card if i'm going to be using it primaraly for music. if money was no object then i would def get the 701.
when i start my carputer project i'll post up all the links i've been following, if i can find them all, and write up everything i did just as another reference, since i'll be doing my audio part differently.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re:*

thanks for sharing the progress with picture, it helps me a lot doin mine
i was wondering how you did the case, i mean attach the wood pieces together, only glue ?



_Modified by kilimats at 10:33 PM 11-15-2007_


----------

